# Erie Walleye



## N2DUXS (Oct 5, 2004)

Caught my biggest walleye ever last weekend on Lake Erie with some friends. I didn't weigh the fish, but am guessing 8-9 pounds. 29 inches.

Lines were wet by 6:30 a.m. and we had 42 in the cooler by 8:15.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice fish, Congrats :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very nice! That lake pumps out some huge fish. I still remember when Takasaki broke the PWT walleye record on Erie in 2002. One day 5 fish limit - 53.2 pounds


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Heard the lake isn't what it used to be for true giants. Too many people keeping too many big fish....


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Why keep a big fish? Get a replica made................


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

hey flick let me tell ya there are still some huge ones out there. heck last summer i cought a walleye on a perch and crappie rig! it was 21" and it was summer time right over by the marblehead light house. we were fishing for perch got our limit too. this lake has treated me well in my 22 yrs i have cought tons of fish. sturgeon is even coming back


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yea Ted Takasaki is a stud still remeber watching from the stands when he won it all in Bismarck.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

N2DUXS,
where in lake erie where you guys fishing by? I can hook you up with a spot or two if you let me know where about you guys dock.


----------

